# Bobcat 3400D or Kubota 900RTV - which is better?



## Melensdad

NOT SURE I WANT TO MAKE THIS LEAP up from our little Yamaha side by side, but it is pretty light duty.

Sort of narrowed it down to 2 choices if we do this, based on the dealerships that offer them.

Both are roughly $12,000.

Both are Kubota powered.

Bobcat has an aluminum frame, made by Club Car, with Kubota 24.8hp diesel engine with a top speed of 30mph.  RTV900 has a reputation for extreme reliability and is built entirely by Kubota and has a 21.6hp diesel and a top speed of 25mph.  Bobcat has slightly higher capacities.

Can anyone* tell me the differences between the transmission types * of these machines and *what the real world advantages and disadvantages are* between them.  Kubota uses a VHT transmission?  Near as I can tell, the Bobcat uses a CVT transmission with belts, but I'm not positive of that.

Bobcat 3400 webpage => http://www.bobcat.com/utility_machines/utility_vehicles/models/3400

Kubota RTV900 webpage => http://www.kubota.com/product/RTV900/RTV900.aspx


----------



## muleman RIP

I have the rtv and it is a workhorse. The bobcat needs the option package to get a powered dump and it may be an electric scissors lift not hydraulic. I use mine as a mini dump truck and haul a lot of heavy loads with it on some very tough terrain. It has pretty tough gearing and unless you are fording a lot of water it has a good reputation for reliability. Some of the early models folks have had a few headaches with but I use the snot out of mine and it had held up so far. The rtv forum has a user with almost 3,000 hrs. on hers. She uses it for farm work daily.


----------



## Melensdad

With the deluxe options the Bobcat is just a shade over $12k.  That includes the power dump for the cargo box.

But what I really don't understand is the difference between the two types of transmissions.


----------



## bczoom

Like I said over on NCT, I don't know the details on how these work but do know CVT and HST are completely different.

The RTV's HST is similar to what you would have on a newer tractor.  It's hydraulic.

A CVT uses a belt and some clutch driven pulleys that change their sizes based on the need (power and speed).


----------



## Melensdad

Didn't Audi use a form of a CVT in some of their cars?

Which is more durable?


----------



## bczoom

Audi, Honda, Nissan and maybe some offerings from Ford and GM.

As to which is more durable, my thoughts would be biased.  I'm not keen on relying on a belt to keep my tranny going.  If it slips, you get some warning.  If it breaks, you're done, right there.  That said, those belts are tough but believe it's like a timing belt and you're expected to change it at certain increments.  I think they have more get-up-and-go compared to a HST.  Not sure, but I believe they're smaller, lighter and less expensive (but don't hold me to that).


----------



## 2810guy

Back in October of last year I took delivery of a Kubota 900 rtv. I spent many hours making the same decission and Im glad of it. I too use mine as a mini dumptruck hauling rocks, dirt and wood. . . and lots of it. I have come to rely on the shaft drive for pulling, i dont have to worry about slipage or smoking a belt. This Kubota has a great transmission for the design of the machine and i like a steel frame under me.  Now my opinion and remember its my opinion now, a belt drive machine is great if the muds not to deep, and your not pulling and hauling hard and heavy all the time. I can stack a 1/2 cord of 22" fire wood in mine. In the spring if it ever comes im building racks for mine to haul more. We pull hard and load heavy. This machine is built to work and its Fun too!


----------



## Melensdad

Thanks for the input.

Near as I can tell, the Bobcat is faster and geared to medium duty users but still can hold its own on the trail against the dedicated fun machines.  The Kubota is slower and aimed at the market that wants to get the work done, finish the chores and be done with it crowd.  Both seem like great machines but for work the Kubota seems to be the winner.  

That said I'm still undecided on the choices out there.  We don't do any 'heavy' work and we do a lot of road miles on the country lanes.  When I want heavy duty help then the Kubota would clearly be the leading choice between these.


----------



## 2810guy

Yup,
 I believe your right and that you just answered your own question.  Also one of the deciding factors was the Kubota dealer for me. Real informative and willing to help, where as the bobcat dealer was just the opposite. Dealership will make your deal or break it. . . Good luck  John


----------



## Melensdad

John, in my case I like both dealerships!  I personally deal with the owner of the local Kubota dealership, but a salesman at the Bobcat dealer.  Both are top notch dealers, longstanding in the communities, etc.


----------



## snow dog

I have an Arctic cat, but if I was to do it over I'd get a bobcat 5600


----------



## Melensdad

snow dog said:


> I'd get a bobcat 5600


Ahh, but that is a completely different sort of animal there.  Lots of amazing features but not really what I'm looking for given the access that I have to tractors with loaders, mowers, blades, scoops, etc.


----------



## Dargo

Melensdad said:


> Didn't Audi use a form of a CVT in some of their cars?
> 
> Which is more durable?



The Bobcat uses the "Salisbury" type clutch/drive train.  I used them extensively in the late 70's and early 80's when I raced Odysseys and go carts.  There is an infinite amount of setups you can use with the salisbury clutch between getting them to roast the rear tires (act like a stall converter) to gently pulling.  Most newer ones are enclosed, but that does create mandatory venting and cooling.  Your drive belt is _always_ slipping.

Are they strong?  I ran one behind a go cart that put out almost 75 hp.  Are they smooth?  They are what is used in about 99% of the ATV markets.  However, when I had an old 6X4 Gator I could NOT pull my cultipacker because the belt would either stretch (even though most have kevlar in them) or begin to melt and become jerky.  So, for the CVT, don't think car, think ATV and go carts.  I'm 100% positive they use a Salisbury style system.

For the RTV, they use exactly what you get with a hydro tractor.  You'll never get an RTV to run 50 mph, just the same as you'll never get a hydro tractor to run 50 mph.  Are they durable?  I suppose that depends on which side of the gear/hydro argument side of the tractor debate you stand.

From years of working on both, if I were going to use it for play and some work and wanted to be able to tinker with top end speeds, launch rates etc., I'd go with a CVT transmission.  If I want it for work and don't ever want to tinker with it, I'd go HST.  Don't get me wrong, you most certainly 'tune' on them, but they'll never be in the same league on speed.


----------



## grizzer

My Gator has a CVT it free spools downhill same as a snowmobile. You need brekes to slow down. When the belt  gets wet it slips otherwise works great.


----------



## buckle97

I continue to be amazed at what my RTV (1140) is capable of.  We put several hours on it this weekend working and then put several more hours of playing and enjoying the nice weather.


----------



## 2810guy

WAIT JUST A MINUTE, there buckle97, you have nice weather to enjoy? Well i'm glad cause all we have had is snow, snow, snow,. . . did i mention snow? bitter cold, and strong winds. Today we have sun but it started out below zero, starting to warm up so i'm out to cut wood. My "bota" is a real help hauling the splitter, saws and fuel for me. Much easier than a balancing trick on the tractor. Makes me wonder how i got along without it. Enjoy . . . John


----------



## buckle97

2810guy said:


> WAIT JUST A MINUTE, there buckle97, you have nice weather to enjoy?


 
You mean everyone isn't in the 70's all week?


----------



## Melensdad

buckle97 said:


> You mean everyone isn't in the 70's all week?



We had ice and snow yesterday!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

the cvt works fine when used with a high low option have one on a big boss 6x6 throw it in low it will pull a house don't try to do it in high you will burn a belt also trying to creep across rugh terain at low rpm's will do the same the system works good as long as you use the right gear and you keep water and snow out of it kind of like the varriator belt on your st i have found that hydo transmissions are more user friendly as you don't have to think before acting honda for a few years used a cvt hydra trans called the rubicon trans in their quads that was the best trans i had ever used now they have gone to a 3 speed auto


----------



## buckle97

Melensdad said:


> We had ice and snow yesterday!


 
I'm glad I got most of my burning done over the weekend.  The newspaper said a burn ban is coming because it is so "warm and dry."


----------



## JimVT

several people told me I would be dissapointed with the kobota . i have a large steep hill I haul fire wood up in my rhino and it didn't have the same power. Never did replace the rino but was serious baout the bobcat. 
bing or gogle search on kobota problems usually brings up lots of stories
I hope my wifes mercury mariner doesn't have any belts.
never slipped  any belts yet on my rhino.


----------

